# Long wood screws



## jmc0319 (Sep 24, 2014)

Help. I need either 5 or 6 inch flat head wood screws and I can't find them anywhere. Can someone point me in the right direction?


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## nealtw (Sep 24, 2014)

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/t_10153_12605?tName=5-inch-wood-screw.html

I have to ask, what are you doing.


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks Neal. I am making a farm house table for my son and his wife. I want to be sure the legs are braced properly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 24, 2014)

Getting a file not found on that Neal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## nealtw (Sep 24, 2014)

Plug cutters come in all sizes so you could countersink and plug the holes with the same wood.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ii1ZA6pq3_Y[/ame]


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks I might try that 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## nealtw (Sep 24, 2014)

Then you could use screws with a real bit. 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/FastenMa...d-Wood-Screws-250-Pack-FMLL005B-250/202502180


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 25, 2014)

Bought plug cutters today Neal. Tested them out will definitely be using them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## mako1 (Sep 26, 2014)

I know what a farm table is.What are you using the long screws  for?Joining what to what?Have you considered some type of joinery in place of screws?


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 26, 2014)

Something for future reference and something I have done a lot of times. Coming from a metal working background I have many times tapped wood (hardwood is best) with metal cutting taps. You can then use common bolts to put things together. .25-20, .312-18, .375-16, .50-13 etc. I try and tap them quite a bit deeper than I would in steel and then use a little yellow glue at assembly. The joints really hold strong and no chance of cracking like with a wood screw cutting in.


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 26, 2014)

Here's a picture if the table. Need to add a few plugs then on to sanding and more sanding. 



Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------

